# Samba server circular re-direct

## tabanus

I have a samba server that is browsable by Windows clients, but linux clients get a circular re-direct when browsing. When viewing the network in Dolphin or Konqueror I get something like this:

Samba Shares -> Workgroup -> [List of network shares] -> [samba server] -> Workgroup -> [List of network shares] -> [samba server] ->

It goes on like this forever, never letting me browse the actual share. This happens from networked clients, and if trying to access the share from the local PC via Dolphin's or Konqueror's network browsing. I can browse the network shares of Windows PCs fine from the same machine.

EDIT: Pointing Dolphin to: smb://192.168.0.5/public (the server's IP address & shared folder) does allow me to browse the network share.

----------

## Mike Hunt

 *tabanus wrote:*   

> EDIT: Pointing Dolphin to: smb://192.168.0.5/public (the server's IP address & shared folder) does allow me to browse the network share.

 

That's the way I remember doing it. 

Do you get the correct output from these:

```
smbclient -L localhost -U%

smbclient //<server>/<user> -U<user>%<secret>
```

----------

## tabanus

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

>  *tabanus wrote:*   EDIT: Pointing Dolphin to: smb://192.168.0.5/public (the server's IP address & shared folder) does allow me to browse the network share. 
> 
> That's the way I remember doing it. 

 

That's fine for geeks like us, but not really for my staff. They need to browse the network graphically (though I've made a shortcut for them on the desktop with this to work around the issue for now)

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> Do you get the correct output from these:
> 
> ```
> smbclient -L localhost -U%
> ```
> ...

 

```
$ smbclient -L localhost -U%

Domain=[SURGERY] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.37]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        public          Disk      shared

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba)

        Officejet_Pro_8500_A909a_fax Printer   Officejet_Pro_8500_A909a_fax

        Officejet_Pro_8500_A909a Printer   Officejet_Pro_8500_A909a

        Kyocera         Printer   Kyocera

        Dymo400         Printer   Dymo LabelWriter 400

Domain=[SURGERY] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.37]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        LINUX_SERVER         Samba

        RECEPTION

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        SURGERY              RECEPTION

```

I think there is something funny going on here. The above is from the PC ("Linux_Server") that has the issue.

My other linux terminal ("Con2"):

```
smbclient -L Con2 -U%

Domain=[SURGERY] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.37]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        public          Disk      shared

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba)

        Officejet_Pro_8500_A909a_fax Printer   Officejet_Pro_8500_A909a_fax

        Officejet_Pro_8500_A909a Printer   Officejet_Pro_8500_A909a

        Kyocera         Printer   Kyocera

        Dymo400         Printer   Dymo LabelWriter 400

Domain=[SURGERY] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.37]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        CON2                 Samba

        RECEPTION

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        SURGERY

```

And a Windows 2000 terminal ("Reception"):

```
smbclient -L Reception -U%

Domain=[SURGERY] OS=[Windows 5.0] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        Spool           Disk

        IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC

        X$              Disk      Default share

        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers

        Labels          Printer   Smart Label Printer 240

        F$              Disk      Default share

        Shared Files    Disk

        ADMIN$          Disk      Remote Admin

        Kyocera         Printer   Kyocera FS-720 KX

        C$              Disk      Default share

Domain=[SURGERY] OS=[Windows 5.0] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        CON2                 Samba

        LINUX_SERVER         Samba

        RECEPTION

        WIN98SE-VM-CON1

        WIN98SE-VM-CON2

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        SURGERY              RECEPTION

```

Only the Windows 2000 PC properly shows all the networked terminals. Don't know if this is how it's supposed to be or not.

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> Do you get the correct output from these:
> 
> ```
> smbclient //<server>/<user> -U<user>%<secret>
> ```
> ...

 

Not sure what this means. Is <secret> the user password?

----------

